

ShowHN: A better way to view HN,Slashdot and your Newsgroups - ionwake
http://www.sagebump.com/?view=technocrat&info&it_works
SageBump is basically what I see sitting on top of other news sites. Simply put, it is an aggregator of aggregators, customised to your preferences at 2 levels, on both a domain specific account level and a wider general site level.<p>Any questions such as why there is no other product out there like this, just let me know!<p>Thanks =)
======
ionwake
Sagebump is a highly customisable aggregator or aggretators.

Have any questions or feedback? Then let me know!

Thanks = )

